# How to get rated PG-13?



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been working on a screenplay that I have hoped would get a PG-13 rating, because I feel that getting it a G-rating would mean people wouldn't take it seriously.

So far I've managed to include key factors in trying to earn a PG-13 stamp:

-Profanity
-Occasional blood
-Mild sexuality
-People being threatened with weapons
-Intense fight scenes

You know anywhere I can go to submit a screenplay to determine what it would be rated?


----------



## SkyeLansing (Dec 16, 2014)

There are, unfortunately, no hard fast guidelines for PG-13. It was created specifically to bridge the gap between the PG rating and R rating, iirc at an idea from Steven Spielberg. Thing is that the MPAA, which rates movies, is basically a closed organization and doesn't have a set of definite rules on what gets which rating.

That said I can give some guidelines.

IIRC PG-13 movies can say the word "Fuck" exactly once, any more bumps it up to R.
Violence isn't too much of an issue so long as it isn't overtly graphic. I.E. you can show the hero shooting tons of dudes, just don't have there be spouts of blood or anything.
Sexuality is a very touchy issue. I would shy away from even implied sex or brief nudity. This is especially true with non-hetrosexual pairings, as even suggesting a gay couple has a sex life seems to trigger an automatic rating upgrade. That said, regular kissing is OK for a hetrosexual romance.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 16, 2014)

(It's meant for a series, not a movie, but yeah)

The most violent I was thinking of was people being shot and falling down, or disappearing in explosions. I wasn't planning on having people decapitated to bring forth geysers of blood, or someone to get torn open and their organs pour out.

In terms of profanity the most I've gotten is "Hell, Damn, Ass, Bitch, Crap, Dumbass, Asshole or god dammit". Would I get an R rating if I added "Shit, Prick, and Whore" to the list?

I wasn't gonna do actual sex scenes. The naughtiest I was thinking was one of the main characters staring at girls' butts or breasts, or characters having to cover themselves with their hands because they lose their clothes by mistake.


----------



## SkyeLansing (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert, but IMO it seems you are pretty much sound on track.

As far as profanity I am hardly an expert, however I found this on Wikipedia.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Dec 17, 2014)

So I can keep my PG-13 rating as long as I don't say "fuck" on a regular basis?

They didn't mention the words "whore" or "twat". I know if I have someone called a cunt it would easily get closer to an R-rating.


----------

